# London Walkaround



## JumboShrimp (Jun 17, 2014)

Currently in London being a good tourist and helping the global economy. Brought my Rebel SL1, EF-S 10-22, and EF-S 15-85 IS. Everything fits in a small shoulder and is a delight to carry around all day. Don't really need anything else and the IQ is more than satisfactory. Less is more???

What equipment would YOU choose for a week in London?


----------



## FEBS (Jun 17, 2014)

My daughter was living in London for more then 1.5 years, so I visited this city several times during the past few years. London is a very nice city and you can take photos during all hours of the day as this city is never sleeping. 

I certainly would take a 6 to 10 stop ND filter and a tripod with me. Lenses for your APS-C body seem OK to me. The only thing I would add is a lens for low light situations like 50/1.4.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Jumbo. 
A car so I could get out of London! There are things not far away I'd much rather see, and there are cities much nicer to be in. Sorry just an opinion from a Brit who has travelled to London! I do keep threatening to get to a couple of the museums which I went to on school trips but would be much more relevant today.

Enjoy your trip, and there really is some great stuff to see if you are there already.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 18, 2014)

I would take my 7D and my set of zooms, so a 12-24, a 24-70 and a 70-300.  Further, I would take my tripod and polarisers for architecture.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 18, 2014)

I would choose what you have there but probably also pop in a 40/2.8 or sigma 30/1.4.

Having lived in london for years now I rarely bring more than one lens though, the 24-105 usually gets to come with me.


----------



## bainsybike (Jun 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> A car so I could get out of London!



Better to get on a train. With a car in London, you'll spend most of your time in traffic jams.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hannes said:


> I would choose what you have there but probably also pop in a 40/2.8 or sigma 30/1.4.
> 
> Having lived in london for years now I rarely bring more than one lens though, the 24-105 usually gets to come with me.



+1, 40mm f2.8 on SL1 is like a P&S with better capabilities. Also consider the 35mm f2IS


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi bainsybike. 
I think you misread what I said, "a car so I could get OUT of London" NOT drive around IN London. : Damn difficult to get to the Devils Punchbowl by train, or the New Forest! Yes I expect that there are railways near these places, but it's not about that it is about changing trains 5 times, spending hours waiting for connections, or plain convenience! ;D

Cheers Graham.



bainsybike said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > A car so I could get out of London!
> ...


----------



## e17paul (Jun 18, 2014)

Agreed, I'm considering the SL1 as something I can keep in a shoulder bag (or coat pockets) every day.

This last weekend I took advantage of http://www.opensquares.org/ and travelled light with my 6D, 50 macro and 24 IS. That allowed me to carry a picnic for friends/family and not be overly weighed down.

I find that 24 & 50 cover most purposes. My 15 fisheye are 70-300L are for when I'm carrying full kit, or expect a particular use for them.

Excellent areas for walkabout photography include the narrow streets of Soho. At weekends the area around the Gherkin and the Lloyds building is great too, and quiet enough for tripod photography.


----------



## e17paul (Jun 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi bainsybike.
> I think you misread what I said, "a car so I could get OUT of London" NOT drive around IN London. : Damn difficult to get to the Devils Punchbowl by train, or the New Forest! Yes I expect that there are railways near these places, but it's not about that it is about changing trains 5 times, spending hours waiting for connections, or plain convenience! ;D
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



That's true, but even driving out of London can take an hour from the centre. That's when the traffic isnt too bad! If hiring a car, its better to oick one up from close to an outer London tube station somewhere.


----------



## bainsybike (Jun 18, 2014)

e17paul said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi bainsybike.
> ...



Just what I was going to say!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi folks.
All good points, I think we have it sussed now! Train to the car! (In my defence the question was what would you take!)
To the OP hope you are enjoying London.

Cheers Graham.



bainsybike said:


> e17paul said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## Houndog (Jul 3, 2014)

Wife and I visited London last September. I used G1X and got great pics. Plan to go back someday.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 3, 2014)

Take the fast train to Cambridge - only 46-51 minutes from Kings Cross, leaving at 15 minutes to or 15 minutes after the hour throughout the day. You don't need a car here. Your camera gear is just right.


----------



## lw (Jul 3, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Currently in London being a good tourist and helping the global economy. Brought my Rebel SL1, EF-S 10-22, and EF-S 15-85 IS. Everything fits in a small shoulder and is a delight to carry around all day. Don't really need anything else and the IQ is more than satisfactory. Less is more???
> 
> What equipment would YOU choose for a week in London?



more than enough - for a _tourist _trip rather than a _photography _trip... if you get the difference

I am in London frequently. I find just the little EOS M + 11-22mm if often more than enough - for a tourist

Great for shots in Museums



British Museum by lozwilkes, on Flickr




Great Court British Museum by lozwilkes, on Flickr

Or parks and open spaces



untitled-1834 by lozwilkes, on Flickr

and other 'interesting stuff'



Chez Michele London Borough Market by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 6, 2014)

london is a close-up city, so for a travel kit with the sl-1, I'd take the new 10-22 and the 40 pancake. It would
almost fit in my jacket pocket. If I thought I would be mostly indoors, I ditch the 40 and take whichever 50 I 
could afford.


----------

